# Boletes are up



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Found some Chestnut Boletes this morning. Spore print is yellow. A choice edible is what I understand.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Nice find. my problem is finding enough bug free ones for a meal. It's no fun looking and cutting 30 to 40 and only come up with 4-5 good ones.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Yea, I know. Got to get out there first before the bugs n slugs do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Found 2 yellow-cracked boletes under oaks in the back yard, the spore print was olive-brown. Have a pic up soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Yellow-cracked boletes from the back yard.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Found this one 2:30 am, some kind of scaber stalk mushroom. I see three kinds in my book. The spore print should help narrow it down.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

same scaber stalk the flesh takes more then 10 minutes to bruise color


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Leccinum's have black dots on the stipe. That looks like reticulation ( fish net appearance ) Did that stain a light blue ? I have no idea what it is, what's your conclusion.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

No stain light blue, 7 hrs still no spore print. I'll wait some more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey Jack I found the name of that bolete I was trying to identify.








Common Name: Bitter Bolete

Scientific Name: Tylopilus felleus


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I forgot to mention that tasting a little of a Bolete can help with ID. Could have saved you some time. Bitter taste = Tylopilus. Good call on that cause it definitely has some heavy reticulation on the stem. Another Tylopilus that is out right now is T. rubrobrunneus. They can grow to better then a foot across ,only they have no reticulation on the stem.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Hey Jack.

Wasn't it you that posted some pics of King Boletes from Lapeer Co. or somewhere down here? Maybe on another site.

If so, do you find any up there?


----------



## OldDog63 (Jul 24, 2013)

Mushroom Jack said:


> I forgot to mention that tasting a little of a Bolete can help with ID. Could have saved you some time. Bitter taste = Tylopilus. Good call on that cause it definitely has some heavy reticulation on the stem. Another Tylopilus that is out right now is T. rubrobrunneus. They can grow to better then a foot across ,only they have no reticulation on the stem.


So a bitter looking but with deep reticulation on the stem, dang Ive seen these but have been so fixated on Chants I usually look and keep going, I suppose its time to check em out, Ive done the taste test to Bitters and not all are bitter, but the most fascinating are the blueing types, neet shroom to say the least, I mark an "X" on the cap so when I see it again I know Ive already been there lol

OD


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Knockoff64, I just saw this thread again and yes I posted a video on the Boletus edulis group. I found them in Mio and in Lapeer State Game Area. Definitely a jack-pot of a find. I find them in areas where lots of Fir are present.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Yellow boletes came up overnight along with a tacky green russula in the back yard under the oaks once again after the rains!


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)




----------

